# BC Experts



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I Just got back from a couple day stay in Vancouver. The weather was awesome, 12 deg light winds, blooms starting.

Unfortunately the locals told me it had been raining for 6 weeks and that was the first clear sunny day.

Is there any place in the area that doesn't get those kind of continuous soakings? What about the island?


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

The locals were exaggerating in telling you about 6 weeks of rain. 

Where we live is not all that far from Vancouver and I lived in Vancouver for more than 20 years. We were in Hawaii early this year, but have been back in the area for about the last 6 weeks. Yes, it has rained a lot in that time, probably more than most years in the same time frame. But, in each week, we have had a couple of mostly sunny days. Days when it rains non-stop are also uncommon. We like to get out and walk for about an hour every day, but not in the rain. Most days we can get our walk in during a break in the rain. Most rainy days are punctuated with significant breaks.

As for places in the area with less rain, you can go to the gulf islands. Cactus grows on South Pender Is. Victoria and environs are generally sunnier/drier.

Also, oddly enough, Vancouver has had water restrictions every summer in recent years. The rain has stopped almost completely in May, with no more until September.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

It was sunny and warm early last week. We do live in a coastal rainforest, so yes it's to be expected but never anything like 6 weeks straight. Maybe 5 and a half! Joking- we can get a week or so of rain, and then it will clear up and be great for a couple of days, gets cloudy, drizzles, a day of heavy rain, gets nice again, etc. but at least you don't have to shovel it. Yes, some parts of the islands are a bit drier. Victoria is in a slightly different weather classification.


----------



## rl1983 (Jun 17, 2015)

The weather this time of year has been unusual to say the least. It's been a very non-existent winter.

Not necessarily the rain ( which it does rain a lot here ), it's the non-stop overcast that can plague the city for months. If you are easily depressed, probably not a great place to be.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Lived in Vancouver for years and now in Kelowna which of course has little rainfall. I have relatives who live in Tsawassen and I believe they receive about 30% less rainfall than Vancouver.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I really need to scout someplace warmer for the 2nd half of my life. Lived on the prairies all my life and the summers are awesome but the winters are really starting to get to me. They are about 2 months too long here.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have heard that retirees from the prairies come out to BC and return several years later. Not because of the weather, but because of the mountains make them claustrophobic.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We loved Vancouver when we both worked. Under the fluorescent lights, the grey outside is hardly noticeable. Then it is dark at night.

We joke that the forecast for Vancouver is *cloudy with showers and occasional heavy rain and sunny periods*.

It is true that you can get out most days and walk in the damp remnants of showers, but make sure to wear waterproof shoes and carry an umbrella.

We get out in mid-November and then return in May. Surprisingly, we have had no problem renting our place in that season. Want to try it this fall?

Mayne Island is officially desert because it is in the shadow of the Malahat/Saltspring. The Sunshine Coast is a marketing name.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

steve41 said:


> I have heard that retirees from the prairies come out to BC and return several years later. Not because of the weather, but because of the mountains make them claustrophobic.


I worry about that a bit as well. The mountains can cut a couple hours of sunlight out of the day and in the winter that can be harder.

I thought SW Alberta (south of Calgary) would be a good compromise. Warmer, dryer but open and the mountains close by.


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm no expert on Vancouver, but I have a place on Gabriola Island. It seems every other person I meet on Gabriola is a former Albertan, and they don't seem to want to move back West whatsoever. I haven't searched for precipitation data but I read somewhere that Gabriola gets half as much precipitation as Vancouver but I am not entirely sure it is true. This winter was quite rainy but the rain didn't last long and it has been getting dryer by the day. Winter is cool and wet with an average temperature in January around the 3-4 °C mark, rarely below 0. Summer is usually very dry but mild, perfect for outdoors activities. The climate here is classified as "mediterranean" or "oceanic" depending on the classification system, and I'd take it anytime over Calgary's, or Yellowknife for that matter.


----------



## Woz (Sep 5, 2013)

You have the Coast/North Shore Mountains immediately to the North and the Cascade Mountains a little further to the East. The clouds come in from the West and stick around these mountains so the closer you get to them the higher the rainfall. Areas such as North and West Vancouver get the most rainfall as they’re right on the North Shore Mountains. Tsawwassen gets the least as it’s furthest from both mountain ranges. Anywhere to the South of Vancouver is going to get less rain though, so Richmond, Delta, White Rock, Surrey, and Langley all get less rain. If you head too far East though the rain starts picking up again.

As far as the amount of rain, as others have mentioned, it’s not really that there’s a lot of heavy rain (although there are obviously some days), it’s that it’s always overcast/raining lightly. June to September is usually nice though. The rest of the year can be hit or miss.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

We have spent 2 winters on the Island. The weather can be a bit depressing, got to my wife more than me. Didn't miss the prairie cold one bit, or shoveling snow, lol. We might still relocate, depends on a few things, including being able to put the thought of an overdue large earthquake out of mind.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Canada has to be the only country where there is not one single location where the weather is pretty constant and temperate.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I live in the Central Okanagan. Today it's snowing, but yesterday we were golfing. In this area we have a continental climate; the South Okanagan has a desert climate. We have much less rain than Vancouver. That's why we have forest fires. I do own an umbrella, but it's a golf umbrella, and I use it primarily for shade.

http://www.okanaganvacationguide.com/british-columbia-weather.html

https://www.pacificclimate.org/site...cations/Climate_Summary-Thompson-Okanagan.pdf


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

tygrus said:


> I worry about that a bit as well. The mountains can cut a couple hours of sunlight out of the day and in the winter that can be harder.


I do not think there are many places around Vancouver or Vancouver Island where mountains will reduce sunlight by a couple of hours. I lived for awhile in a mountain town in Norway. My bedroom was at the front of the house. Looking out, across the road, I was looking straight at a mountain side. To see the top of the mountain, I had to lean down right to the floor, then look up. That was a mountain that blocked sunlight. Vancouver is not so closely hemmed in by high peaks that any loss of sunlight is noticeable.

From what I have observed, people who come to Vancouver from sunny climes have a problem adjusting, if at all, to the grey skies that prevail for so long in Vancouver winters. Many come to see it as worth it in terms of being away from the cold. If think if one is coming from Arizona or southern California, the adjustment will be more difficult. Another required adjustment is coming to grips with having to spend $2 million or more for a shoebox on a postage stamp of land to call home. The fact that that is so strongly suggests that there are many who find the climate quite unobjectionable. One must also adjust to traffic reminiscent of that encountered in places like Bangkok and Manila.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

In West Van, I could golf at Capilano, downhill ski at Cypress and go sailing all on the same day. (if I so desired)


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

tygrus said:


> Canada has to be the only country where there is not one single location where the weather is pretty constant and temperate.


Surely you jest? How about the Nordic countries?


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

I found the 5 years I spent in the Vancouver and Fraser Valley areas brutal, and I'm from Northern Ontario. It wasn't the mountains, it was the grey skies for months on end, without good sunlight. The winters are very wet, I found it very difficult to warm up after being outdoors, moreso than warming up after being out in -20C in northern Ontario. I also found the summers weren't warm enough for me in the Lower Mainland, as I enjoy 25-30C, with high humidity.

I know many that have moved there, and left because of the lack of sunshine. Mother-in-law moved there at 16 from Alberta, and left at 57. She never did adjust to the lack of sunshine.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I think it is what you are used to. I have lived within sight of the Pacific Ocean for all my 75 years. I have no inclination to move anywhere else


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

My wife and I are sort of knocking around the idea of a 2nd home some place but it would serve a couple different purposes. If my kids decided they wanted to go for an advanced degree (UofR only has basic u/g program) it would be a place near to a good school they could stay at it too. And when the place is empty, we can rent it out airbnb style.

Seems like Calgary, Victoria or Vancouver are the only places out west that fit that bill.


----------



## Tourist9394 (Jun 11, 2015)

I heard there is no rain in Squamish...


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Tourist9394 said:


> I heard there is no rain in Squamish...


oh, it rains in Squamish...boy does it rain. I mean it's only a few km from Whistler, and Whistler has records amounts of snow.

I've been out here for just over 20 years, originally from Ontario. Nice place, but winters here are wet, grey and long. I don't ski as much as I used to. Kids are basically grown up - may move, but not sure where or when. Likely post-pone it for 2-3 years til the undergraduate degrees are done!

The nice part is that flowers start to blossom in mid-February (snow-drops), daffodils are out now, and cherry trees display their blooms and it's only March 1st! I live a few blocks from the ocean which is a real treat - I wouldn't live here if i wasn't in a place where I could enjoy so much the city has to offer. I wouldn't stay here if I lived in the burbs. 
People wear shorts here in January!

I do miss Ontario summers and aspects of the winters.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I had a job for four years as an executive with a national organization with locations in Mississauga, Regina and Burnaby, and I had the opportunity to travel to each of those locations every month. There was no winner (although I did experience a sunny week in Burnaby in February). Mississauga was best in summer although spring and fall can be magical. Regina during the warm winter periods (snow and sunshine but without the arctic freeze), summer pretty good except for the mosquitoes. Burnaby's main attraction was consistency in all seasons. Wearing a light rain resistant jacket all year long (no overcoat over the suit jacket).

I had a BMW convertible after moving to BC, with covered parking at home and work, and the top was down from April to October with a few exceptions. In an ideal world, I would have a cottage in Muskoka, a chalet in Canmore, maybe a condo in downtown Toronto, and our condo in PV. Instead I have a penthouse in West Vancouver. Life is full of compromises!


----------

